# Grafix D-Sub Error Fix



## Proflooney (Sep 25, 2014)

Well after trying to find an answer on the web for my d-sub error which puts your monitor to sleep and only way to get out is a hard reboot, I have come up with the simple solution from a buddy of mine with the same problem.

This problem generally happens with Nvidia graphics cards but may happen with others.

Cause: 

The cause of the problem is quite simple. Nvidia constantly updates its drivers. If you haven't updated your driver for 6 Months the D Sub error kicks in

Fix: 

Update your drivers to the current patch. If your grafix card is too old it may not be fully supported and you might need a new card (Like Me) once you get your new card be sure to updateit to current and all your problems will be solved.

My buddy says this has been verified with Nvidia people as the cause and what the fix was thats how he finally got his fixed


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's news to the millions of people who have never updated their drivers and never have this problem. This is definitely not factual.


----------



## Proflooney (Sep 25, 2014)

I dunno but it worked for my tech buddy and what he was told now does everyone have that problem I dont know but I could find no answers to a fix for it before him.

at least if people are getting the error its a solution for them to try which is more than I have seen out there on the web from searching


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Well I've used nothing but Nvidia all my PC life and I've never heard of this.

Somebody saw you coming I think.


----------



## Proflooney (Sep 25, 2014)

naw if you look up dsub error on web theres lot of ppl with the problem. now I admit I use tons of my cards resources doing renderings and animations but i had tried everything and it is fine now i have a new card 

like said just giving a Possible Solution to others having it as I know it is widespread from all the different sites talking abt it


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's a common term to look up with thousands of actual causes, the search is too generic; it's like searching for broken computer, finding lots of results, and suggesting that replacing the computer is the solution. While replacing the computer, or in your example the video card, is a solution it is not the only solution nor the correct one or the cheapest one. I really hope you aware that the 6 month required driver update to "prevent' this is completely untrue and you must be aware that most people have never updated any drivers on their computers and never have such an issue and never will.


----------



## Proflooney (Sep 25, 2014)

I understand that but its like everything else someone has a problem and others don't. that doesn't mean that the updating driver option wont fix it. like I have been saying it is the solution my buddy used and worked for him so there is a possibility it will work for others. Like everything with computers now a days, it is a possible solution for someone to try.

if a car dealer sells millions of cars and then has a recall because a few had problems and others didn't does that meant its false that they had problems when thousands others didn't?

I never claimed that it was or wasn't the cause of the problem only what I was told and the fix my buddy used and worked for him as for me i couldn't find a current driver for my dinosaur card.


----------

